# Brooks pics



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

I'll show you mine if you show me yours....

I got this Brooks Pro used about 20 years ago and run it on my fixed gear. Looks like a hammock but its still comfortable.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

One of 7 I have in use.

I just added this one to a bike yesterday


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*for road riding...*

i've been so much happier with this Swift for spirited road riding. trimmer and softer than the old B17N. better for riding in the drops, and sexier too...


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*...and for commuting/offroad*

this Conquest is the cat's meow. puts my old sus-seatpost to shame. it holds a lot of old skool cred on the mean streets of LA too. the low rider/chopper cruisers on the subway dig it...

can you spot 4 of our 5 bikes? double-a has one more than me. that's her orange rock lobster in the background.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I predict this thread has a long and interesting life. Pics to follow.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

1 of mine, one of hers.


----------



## Suddha (Aug 2, 2002)

*not yet broken in*

I got a black Team Professional for my Campione in April.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

*Never touched by Human Taint*

First ride will be tomorrow. I hope I find what the rage is all about.


----------



## Spiedo (Jan 11, 2006)

One of mine's, more to follow ( I also have a 50 yrs old one...)


----------



## Metaluna (Aug 26, 2005)

ispoke said:


> i've been so much happier with this Swift for spirited road riding. trimmer and softer than the old B17N. better for riding in the drops, and sexier too...


Just out of curiosity, what properties make it better for riding in the drops? I have a B17 on my road bike right now but I've been riding in the drops a lot more lately and I do get some perineal pressure with the B17. I've been thinking of trying a Team Pro and maybe saving the B17 for the touring bike I'm planning to build some day. However looking at these "racing" saddles, they seem flatter than the B17. I would think that this would move your weight even further off the sit bones when you are in the drops.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

Just your normal B17 Champ Special with about 650 miles on it.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Swallow.....*

2 of 4 I own.

Len


----------



## Zaurusman (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budget comfort*

My standard B-17. Not quite broken in yet, but already more comfortable than my last saddle just from its shape. And it matches the rest of the bike.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Spiedo said:


> One of mine's, more to follow ( I also have a 50 yrs old one...)


Where'd you get that saddlebag? Thanks. - FBB


----------



## slowmo1 (May 2, 2006)

Yeah, I want to know too!


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

*Two New Brooks Saddles*

Attached are pics of

1. Brooks B-73 which I just installed on "The Plummer." See my recent post for more details.

2. Brooks B-17, awaiting the arrival of my new frame from Allan Wanta.

- FBB


----------



## croswell1 (Feb 19, 2005)

My Brooks Pro


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

fbagatelleblack, I don't know where he got, but I know what it is and where you can get it. It is a Brooks "Challenge Bag" that you can buy <a href="http://www.wallbike.com/brooks/bags.html">Here</a href>.


----------



## slowmo1 (May 2, 2006)

Yeeks! Beautiful bag, but too fine for me....I'll have to settle for this one.....


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*you guys are killing me*

Those are beautiful. I want a Brooks but I am worried about the maint. Sweat, rain etc. how does it effect?
Also I heard that there was another brand of leather saddles similar quality to Brooks; truth? opinions?

Thanks.


----------



## slowmo1 (May 2, 2006)

zeytin said:


> Those are beautiful. I want a Brooks but I am worried about the maint. Sweat, rain etc. how does it effect?
> Also I heard that there was another brand of leather saddles similar quality to Brooks; truth? opinions?
> 
> Thanks.


Seriously, I am still trying to ID the bag I posted the photo of. I won it on Ebay last night. The saddle brand you are thinking of is probably Ideale, a French saddlemaker. I watched some on Ebay, and they look much like the Brooks B-17, at least the one I was watching.

IMO, you don't worry about sweat or rain on leather bags or seats. If you are using them, then you like bikes with personality and flair, and anything that marks them just adds to the character. A few RBR members use Brooks Leather Bar wrap, which is gorgeous, but they have to be so conscious of clean hands that they can't just relax and ride. Gotta carry those moist towelettes!


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Durandal said:


> fbagatelleblack, I don't know where he got, but I know what it is and where you can get it. It is a Brooks "Challenge Bag" that you can buy <a href="http://www.wallbike.com/brooks/bags.html">Here</a href>.


Schweet! Thanks for the link. - FBB


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*in the drops*



Metaluna said:


> ...what properties make it better for riding in the drops? I have a B17 on my road bike right now but I've been riding in the drops a lot more lately and I do get some perineal pressure with the B17... However looking at these "racing" saddles, they seem flatter than the B17. I would think that this would move your weight even further off the sit bones when you are in the drops.


It's less about the contour or flatness of the profile, and more about the rigidity of the leather. The more "racy" Brooks saddles have less of a leather skirt on the side (for instance take a look at the swallow). Thus the "bridge" of leather between sit bones and front of saddle is unsupported (from below) and hence gives more easily - so less pressure on your plumbing. Kind of like a hammock, which is only supported at each end. But the B17 has a tall leather skirt on the sides, which makes the forward portion of the leather vertically stiff and unforgiving. Check out the marketing language on the Wall Bike website. They're alluding to this effect by talking about which models are best when the handlebars are lower than the saddle (implying you're leaning forward more)...


----------



## Trouble (Apr 3, 2004)

Nice thread. Love the pictures.
I'll be ordering my antique brown Swift in a couple of days. It is replacing my ridiculously fragile Fizik Aliante...which hurts my ass any way.
I seem to have so much faith in this saddle that I haven't even used yet. Too many happy customers for me to be concerned though.
Of course I'll make a post after a couple of hundred miles on it so that anyone else considering this seat will be that much more informed.
Weight is NOT an issue with me. Comfort is.


----------



## brad nicholson (Feb 11, 2004)

i am going to order a brooks b-17 presoftened for my new touring bike i just ordered today. anyone else have one? how many miles or hours does one need to put into it before they launch out on it? i am planning to ride across nc 700 miles or so in august, i don't need to develop any blisters on my arse.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Depends.*

AFAIK the more you weigh the quicker they break in. That being said it only takes Miss M who is a little bitty thing a couple hundred miles to be fine on a new Brooks.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Brad -- I've got a couple of B17 Champion Specials, and both were comfortable from the very first ride. They did get MORE comfortable over time, so I guess you could say they broke in, but comfort was never an issue. Proper setup and adjustment is essential. Many cyclists (myself included) find that they need to raise the nose slightly higher than usual with Brooks saddles or they tend to slide forward. If you are planning to use a Brooks for your tour, I would go ahead and buy one right away so you will know if it fits you right and you can get it adjusted right. You can find good prices for Brooks saddles generally on eBay, or pay a little more at www.wallbike.com, which offers a 6-months guarantee.


----------



## croswell1 (Feb 19, 2005)

I got my Brooks 'Pro' over a year ago from Branford bike. Their prices are generally a little cheaper than Wall bike, eventhough they dont have that 6-month return policy they have. Still, my saddle was great right out of the box and I love it. A guy at my LBS, who is the resident hammer, and rides a 'Merlin', will kill over his B-17.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

On a Brompton...just to mix it up.


----------



## UFO™ (Mar 12, 2006)

My brand new pre-softened B17.


----------



## Metaluna (Aug 26, 2005)

My new maroon Team Pro. I love the color. It's more like cordovan than maroon.


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

Can anyone post pictures that give a clearer idea of your saddle tilt? It's hard to tell from the close-in shots (although the do look great).

It sounds like some riders like Brooks saddles adjusted a little nose-up, but I'm curious to see what "a little" actually looks like.

I just mounted a new swift. Its my first Brooks. I normally run saddles pretty close to level, to maybe just a bit nose-up. But so far, it seems like i need the swift aggressively nose-up to avoid feeling like I'm sliding off the front. I suppose that's OK, but it's funkin' with the aesthetic thing - it looks pretty strange.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

JChasse said:


> Can anyone post pictures that give a clearer idea of your saddle tilt? It's hard to tell from the close-in shots (although the do look great).
> 
> It sounds like some riders like Brooks saddles adjusted a little nose-up, but I'm curious to see what "a little" actually looks like.
> 
> I just mounted a new swift. Its my first Brooks. I normally run saddles pretty close to level, to maybe just a bit nose-up. But so far, it seems like i need the swift aggressively nose-up to avoid feeling like I'm sliding off the front. I suppose that's OK, but it's funkin' with the aesthetic thing - it looks pretty strange.


I mount mine level.

- FBB


----------



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

wooglin said:


> I got this Brooks Pro used about 20 years ago and run it on my fixed gear.


You've been riding for 20 years? No wonder you're so dang fast!

So you started riding when I was....7. Nice, I feel better now 

LP


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

lanpope said:


> You've been riding for 20 years? No wonder you're so dang fast!
> 
> So you started riding when I was....7. Nice, I feel better now
> 
> LP


30 years ya punk.  Here's me in 1978 prepping the bike for my very first century. I'm not even sure they were called centuries back then. And look, its a Brooks!


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

You didn't wear those Dungarees on the century, did you?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

JChasse said:


> You didn't wear those Dungarees on the century, did you?


Cut-off jeans. And tube socks. It was the 70s after all.


----------



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

wooglin said:


> Here's me in 1978 prepping the bike for my very first century.


Get a haircut ya hippy! 

Oh yeah...Brooks!


----------

